# Saltmarsh Heron 16 or BT Mosquito?



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I would think a more fair comparison would be the Heron 18 vs. the BT Mosquito. I cannot speak on the BT, but you will not be disappointed by the Heron 16 or 18 and you won't beat the price.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The mosquito is a lovely boat - I ran around on one during the demo day following the BT Owners Tournament in 2017.

I don't have any experience with either Heron model but every bit of feedback I've seen is super positive.

I believe there is a fairly marked price difference between the 2, so that may be something to consider early in your comparison. Both have waiting lists, though I believe that BT's is a bit shorter than SM. 

There are a few pre-owned mosquito examples for sale, at present, so you might check those out for some additional photos and owner detail.


----------



## brettfergu55 (Jan 23, 2012)

A good friend of mine has a Mosquito he bought this last year and I can personally say it handles chop beautifully, floats stupid skinny, AND is a bone dry ride, even in tossed waters. Every time I'm on that boat I am more impressed.

I don't have any personal experience with a Heron 16 or 18, but I agree with you on the design of the Salt Marsh, it's just such a pretty boat. I like the overall design of the SM hull better. I'd love to try one out and see how it does.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Beavertail


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've owned my Mosquito for 2 years and it does exceptionally well in a chop, floats skinny and is very dry as others have noted. I've also fished Lake Pontchartrain around the railroad trestle and we ran back through some nasty slop to Ringolets.

How are you planning to use either skiff? No personal experience with the SM, but both are technical poling skiffs designed for quiet operation in shallow water.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Beavertail Mosquito all day. Its an all around great skiff. Eats chop, keeps you dry, and poles good. You cannot go wrong with Beavertail. The company is like no other when it comes to custom service.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heron 16 all day. Its an all around great skiff. Eats chop, keeps you dry, and poles *great*. You cannot go wrong with SaltMarsh. The company is like no other when it comes to custom service.

There, fixed it for you. Both are great companies with outstanding service. So you need to check each on the water. 

Main difference to me is the Mosquito is really like a 16' skiff with long sponsons. Haven't been on a newer model but I'm just not a fan of the long sponsons with the lack of inside access on the one I was one. The Heron 16 Tournament is a standard carbon/kev/vinylester build like the BT Elite. Several variables and I don't think you would unhappy with either. 

The Heron 18 is in a different ballpark all together with them only sharing the 18 length.


----------



## Elix_Bourgeois (Jul 9, 2012)

Something seems odd to me about the Heron 18. 

I will be going to the Ringolets, also in the shallow marsh in Pointe Aux Chenes. It would prob be better to go with a kevlar hull for that area.

I wish I lived closer, to try them both out.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I cant think of a single guide who runs a Kevlar hull in that general area from PAC to COCO.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Elix_Bourgeois said:


> It would prob be better to go with a kevlar hull for that area.


It makes zero difference.


----------



## Elix_Bourgeois (Jul 9, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> It makes zero difference.


There's pipelines, oyster beds, and random crap that you can hit in PAC. I was thinking Kevlar would be better or like you said makes no difference?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Elix_Bourgeois said:


> There's pipelines, oyster beds, and random crap that you can hit in PAC. I was thinking Kevlar would be better or like you said makes no difference?


Kevlar is overrated and this comes from a guy that owns a kevlar hull. Even Morejohn thinks so and I value his experience with kevlar and many other hull materials over marketing speak.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Elix_Bourgeois said:


> There's pipelines, oyster beds, and random crap that you can hit in PAC. I was thinking Kevlar would be better or like you said makes no difference?


I fish that area a lot and my two pieces of input are don't pay extra for kevlar and get the longer boat if you want to fish the outside flats south of PAC. There are two big-ish bodies of water in that area that get rough with just a little bit of wind out of the wrong direction. My 173 has taken some proper beatings out there.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

If you hit something like that, I doubt Kevlar will make much difference. I've chatted with the guys at Chittum and they state the carbon hulls are easier to repair when you punch a hole in them as the cracks don't propagate, like a glass hull. I personally wouldn't own a 16' boat unless i knew I would always have short runs and floating in 6" or less was the primary goal. For more general purposes and moving around, you want at least 18', IMO. I've had a Mosquito for a year now and my summary: 1) BT has EXCELLENT customer service 2) fit/finish is as nice as any other company in the big leagues 3) there's a lot of V in the bow, compared to a Chittum Laguna Madre for example, so it truly handles big water very, very well (my last boat was a big jon boat so its a stark difference). 4) I don't believe it's a 5+ boat. I'm 185 and with another same size friend and 90# son, with only 1/2 tank fuel, power pole, center console, and literally nothing else of weight, we drafted 8" fore and aft, as measured. Perhaps with 2 skinny dudes, you could do 5+ but even though I love the folks at BT, I SERIOUSLY doubt you will do 5-6" with that hull. Just too much V. Beam is another interesting measurement and differs greatly depending on measuring. The BT Mosquito is listed at 70" but I think it would be hard to find an area of hull in the water at 70". Rear top deck width is only 63.5" and widest point on front deck (entire skiff) is 71.5". Thus, there is literally no way there is anywhere near 70" of skiff in the water. They designed it to pole extremely well and I think they mostly accomplished that. You should definitely test this skiff in the water as they are a bit tippy. For me, it's no big deal as I'm lean, fit and have cat-like reflexes If you fishing buddy is 275# and doesn't have sea legs, he will probably throw you off the casting platform here and there. Ive fished my skiff in LA once (Houma) and for all that deep water marsh you have, it was fun. Did some big water crossings and it was superb. About the only time I get wet is if sitting down, while jumping on plane with a cross wind. If room is important to you, consider the side console with this skiff. I love the CC as I stand up (so I don't hit all our shallow bars here in S TX) but my wife complains about lack of room. The boat handles nicely and turns on a dime with no safety concerns, which fits with the V in the hull. Mine is modified in that the engine is raised a notch, it has a Shaw Wing Cav plate and a Foreman heavy cupped prop. One other thought, when I fished Houma last (July), grass was heavy and my 12V iPilot didn't do nearly as well as did the 24V on other boats. To me, a trolling motor was very useful over there. Almost never, ever use the blasted thing here in TX. 
Best, 
Matt


----------



## Elix_Bourgeois (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the input! Definitely helped consider more things before I make my final decision.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you are crossing water go 18...regardless of builder or model...


----------



## Travis Robertson (Jun 8, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> I would think a more fair comparison would be the Heron 18 vs. the BT Mosquito. I cannot speak on the BT, but you will not be disappointed by the Heron 16 or 18 and you won't beat the price.


How much is a new heron 16?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

$25K to $30K for a Tournament Edition depending on options. A Lodge Edition is a bit cheaper.

Email Rose for a price list at [email protected]

Keep in mind there is some bad weather bearing down on Ft Pierce...so it may take a few days to get a response.


----------



## Travis Robertson (Jun 8, 2017)

georgiadrifter said:


> $25K to $30K for a Tournament Edition depending on options. A Lodge Edition is a bit cheaper.
> 
> Email Rose for a price list at [email protected]
> 
> Keep in mind there is some bad weather bearing down on Ft Pierce...so it may take a few days to get a response.


Could you shoot me a text. I’m looking at one that I think is a decent deal I want to shoot you a couple pics of it if you don’t mine 904-826-7588


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I can say first had that the customer service at Ankona/Saltmarsh is absolutely outstanding. I have their new advent which is a modified heron16 and I am very very happy with it. Just based on cost alone the Saltmarsh is the way to go, fit and finish is somewhat comparable, as is draft and how comfortable they are in chip and how dry they run.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Travis Robertson said:


> How much is a new heron 16?


Feel free to shoot me a text. I can get you pricing right away and work up a quote for you so you have a ballpark idea of what you are looking at or tell you if the one you are looking at is a good deal or not. 863-860-7250


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

Matts said:


> If you hit something like that, I doubt Kevlar will make much difference. I've chatted with the guys at Chittum and they state the carbon hulls are easier to repair when you punch a hole in them as the cracks don't propagate, like a glass hull. I personally wouldn't own a 16' boat unless i knew I would always have short runs and floating in 6" or less was the primary goal. For more general purposes and moving around, you want at least 18', IMO. I've had a Mosquito for a year now and my summary: 1) BT has EXCELLENT customer service 2) fit/finish is as nice as any other company in the big leagues 3) there's a lot of V in the bow, compared to a Chittum Laguna Madre for example, so it truly handles big water very, very well (my last boat was a big jon boat so its a stark difference). 4) I don't believe it's a 5+ boat. I'm 185 and with another same size friend and 90# son, with only 1/2 tank fuel, power pole, center console, and literally nothing else of weight, we drafted 8" fore and aft, as measured. Perhaps with 2 skinny dudes, you could do 5+ but even though I love the folks at BT, I SERIOUSLY doubt you will do 5-6" with that hull. Just too much V. Beam is another interesting measurement and differs greatly depending on measuring. The BT Mosquito is listed at 70" but I think it would be hard to find an area of hull in the water at 70". Rear top deck width is only 63.5" and widest point on front deck (entire skiff) is 71.5". Thus, there is literally no way there is anywhere near 70" of skiff in the water. They designed it to pole extremely well and I think they mostly accomplished that. You should definitely test this skiff in the water as they are a bit tippy. For me, it's no big deal as I'm lean, fit and have cat-like reflexes If you fishing buddy is 275# and doesn't have sea legs, he will probably throw you off the casting platform here and there. Ive fished my skiff in LA once (Houma) and for all that deep water marsh you have, it was fun. Did some big water crossings and it was superb. About the only time I get wet is if sitting down, while jumping on plane with a cross wind. If room is important to you, consider the side console with this skiff. I love the CC as I stand up (so I don't hit all our shallow bars here in S TX) but my wife complains about lack of room. The boat handles nicely and turns on a dime with no safety concerns, which fits with the V in the hull. Mine is modified in that the engine is raised a notch, it has a Shaw Wing Cav plate and a Foreman heavy cupped prop. One other thought, when I fished Houma last (July), grass was heavy and my 12V iPilot didn't do nearly as well as did the 24V on other boats. To me, a trolling motor was very useful over there. Almost never, ever use the blasted thing here in TX.
> Best,
> Matt


Good morning Matt, We are flying to Florida here in January to purchase a BT Mosquito. I mainly fish POC and Aransas bay, I am curious now that you have had your Mosquito fishing Texas for awhile what changes would you make if you could order it again? What options do you have that you cannot live without? I prefer standing when running so I can see the shallows but also do not want the extra wait of a center console, knowing how difficult it is to navigate minus tides in Texas would you take the side console or would you maybe even consider a tiller set up? Knowing what you know now, would you change anything? I appreciate your feedback. We have been waiting for some time now and are really excited to get to Florida and get this thing locked down. Last thing, what is the coast guard rating for the Mosquito? 3 or 4 people? Thanks again.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Matts bought his Mosquito pre-owned, but I can offer some feedback. I have owned mine since late 2017 in North Florida, often in water three feet or less. It is a side console, which really opens up the cockpit. I'm 6'3" and I can stand to run the boat without bending over. I have a 12-volt trolling motor (55#, 48" shaft) with the house and TM battery in the bow compartment. The systems locker (starboard compartment) holds electrical panel, Power-Pole pump and safety gear. The port compartment is a plumbed live well, but I use it as a fish box. I use a 30-quart Engel roto cooler for food/drinks and it easily doubles as a casting platform on calm days. 

The one change I would make is switching from the Atlas jackplate to a Bob's hydraulic, even though that would mean sacrificing more space for the pump. I'm not a big fan of the Atlas design and performance. Other than that, I love the skiff. It does everything I need, including long runs in open choppy water. 

Feel free to PM me if you have other specific questions.


----------

